# Altima U13 JDM Power Folding Mirrors



## blo0d (Sep 29, 2003)

Got a set Including switch. From JDM U13. 

POWER & POWER FOLDING

Used condition


Asking 150+Shipping


Shipping $60 via Fedex, 2-3business days, No shipping on weekends, To the US


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

blo0d said:


> Got a set Including switch. From JDM U13.
> 
> POWER & POWER FOLDING
> 
> ...



can we see some pictures please


----------

